# Bellaliant webmail - Not working on iPad



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Has anyone else noticed that BellAliant Webmail (webmail.bellaliant.net) is no longer working on the iPad? I've cleared the cache & cookies and even called Aliant. The have no idea why it no longer works.

Any suggestions?

Cheers


----------

